# What computer program or app do you use.



## Jake's Lawn and Snow (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm sure people out there have a computerized database of client information, and for routing purposes. Throw it at me so I can do some research on it.

I'm just starting a business, not sure if I necessarily need a database or routing program right off the bat, but eventually, I'll need it.

Please name some, and list your pros and cons.


Thank you.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just purchased SA to try for a month


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

To start I would suggest just using something like excel to organize your client list. 
For routing purposes just create a map in Google maps. It will allow you to plot all you clients locations onto one map that you can share with employees.
For communications with employees you can use WhatsApp group chat and zello walkie talkie when you're out plowing. 
These are all free apps and a good place to start. I guess excel isn't free, but you can use Google sheets for free I believe.


----------



## Jake's Lawn and Snow (Mar 20, 2020)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> To start I would suggest just using something like excel to organize your client list.
> For routing purposes just create a map in Google maps. It will allow you to plot all you clients locations onto one map that you can share with employees.
> For communications with employees you can use WhatsApp group chat and zello walkie talkie when you're out plowing.
> These are all free apps and a good place to start. I guess excel isn't free, but you can use Google sheets for free I believe.


For now I'll be a 1 man operation this coming winter. I may hire 1 sidewalk person but dont have use for chat or coms apps right now. That's a great idea for the future though.

How difficult is the bookkeeping side of things? Does an app help with that, or should I just try and learn quickbooks on my own, or should I consider hiring a bookkeeping service right off the bat?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Jake's Lawn and Snow said:


> For now I'll be a 1 man operation this coming winter. I may hire 1 sidewalk person but dont have use for chat or coms apps right now. That's a great idea for the future though.
> 
> How difficult is the bookkeeping side of things? Does an app help with that, or should I just try and learn quickbooks on my own, or should I consider hiring a bookkeeping service right off the bat?


Depends on how good you are at bookkeeping... which at this point is mainly your personal finance bookkeeping. If you hate doing it and the sight of it makes your eyes water then get a bookkeeper. They are not overly expensive and most of them I would think wouldn't mind you handing them a box of invoices and receipts provided you promise not to go making any journal entries in the accounting software and buggering things up.
If you are the OCD type and are highly organized and want to take a stab at it I'd say give it a shot. Use one of the mainstream accounting programs. I use quickbooks. I'd say go with the desktop version of quickbooks. It's cheaper than the monthly subscription cloud based one. I finally upgraded my 2011 version.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Jake's Lawn and Snow said:


> I'm sure people out there have a computerized database of client information, and for routing purposes. Throw it at me so I can do some research on it.
> 
> I'm just starting a business, not sure if I necessarily need a database or routing program right off the bat, but eventually, I'll need it.
> 
> ...


Quickbooks....when I first started out, I did EVERYTHING myself, and did it all by pen & paper....Then my ol lady convinced me to get quickbooks, and if I did, she said she would come to work for me, helping me with bookkeeping/etc. & Although I've fired her several times over the yrs, it's been a huge time saver & glad she convinced me...just wish I'd done it sooner.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Quickbooks....when I first started out, I did EVERYTHING myself, and did it all by pen & paper....Then my ol lady convinced me to get quickbooks, and if I did, she said she would come to work for me, helping me with bookkeeping/etc. & Although I've fired her several times over the yrs, it's been a huge time saver & glad she convinced me...just wish I'd done it sooner.


I'm surprised she hasn't fired ewe...


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm surprised she hasn't fired ewe...


Luckily I'm the president/dictator of the company....but to hear her tell it, she's quit several times, and I've begged her to come back


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

plow4beer said:


> Quickbooks....when I first started out, I did EVERYTHING myself, and did it all by pen & paper....Then my ol lady convinced me to get quickbooks, and if I did, she said she would come to work for me, helping me with bookkeeping/etc. & Although I've fired her several times over the yrs, it's been a huge time saver & glad she convinced me...just wish I'd done it sooner.


Too add to this, Jake, when you get payroll, quickbooks will do all the figuring and taxes, when it is tax time, you will just send the file to the accountant. They will just pull what they need. If you are ever audited, quickbooks is your friend.

Take the time and enter things right from the start and it will save you hours in the long run


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

As others have suggested, I use an excel spreadsheet to list out all my service sites. I then took some time to plug the addresses in to google maps, at least as many as i could until it borked, to get an idea as to routing. IIRC there's a limit to the number off stops you can do at a time. I then reorganized my spreadsheet to be in the same preferred order. Finally i created a separate WAZE account and added just the snow route clients to it. I kinda remember where they all are, but it helps to be able to just choose the next destination from the list. Also it's occasionally alerted me to a major problem like a blocked road when it gives me unusual directions. I try to stick with the same route every time, as it's the most efficient one.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

I've used Blizzard Buster since I started up in 2013. It's not fancy, but I'm small-time, so it's perfect for me.


----------

